# Rendy 2010 -- July 22-25 -- Details of Possible Sites



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, it's probably way too early for anybody to want to think about the next rendez-vous but I am hoping to plan a trip to Wyoming this summer, and was wondering if there is any wiff in the air about when and where the rendy will be this summer, as I would love to come again. 
I appreciate how much planning and work is involved and once I know the ropes better will be happy to help.

Ali


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: rendy 2010 dates?*

Howdy Ali,

We are in Pinedale, Wyoming. We are new to goats, we got our kids this past spring from Wind River Pack Goats. I heard tell of thinking about rendy here next year, but have not heard from the person who mentioned it since before we even decided to get the Rough Riders. I figured I should offer any assistance you need if you decide to hit this side of the Wind River Mountains, or, if you have the time to plan it, we much prefer the Wyoming Range on the other side of the valley. Doesn't have the popularity of the Wind River Range, so you see far far fewer people, much less concern with Bighorns and USFS (none at all, I think), and just as amazing (or better) beauty. Take a day hike so you can tell people you went to "THE WINDS" and then spend your time alone in the Wyoming Range.

Otherwise, my partner, Amy, and I went to a packing clinic put on by the Backcountry Horseman. It was taught by two gentlemen from the USFS, one who makes the decision as to where you can go with your goats (Pinedale Ranger District). They were very interested in the goats and addressed us often in reference to potential ways to modify what they were teaching to the smaller size of the goats. I believe that there is an opportunity to make some great progress here. We did our best not to share anything beyond the scope of our limited novice knowledge, and we decided before we got our goats that we would focus on the kids and their care and training, and worry about getting into the thick of the issues in 4 years when they are fully grown and ready to pack. For now, we are happy to start training them to camp in places where there is no concern about goats. Of course, we would love to be involved with a rendy out here, and assist in whatever way we can.

Thats my two cents.

Gregg


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: rendy 2010 dates?*

Hi Greg,
I'd love to have you put this together with us. We need a person who is onsite to help with developing the project. You would need to work with the FS to develop a volunteer project and to make sure things like site selection, portapotties, local hay are in place. If you are interested let me know.

Please send to my personal email [email protected]


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: rendy 2010 dates?*

Same question, two months later. Any more info available on when and where the rendy will be this year?

/ali


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: rendy 2010 dates?*

I am having problems getting in contact with the right person in the office there. Have been trying all week. The tentative date is the last weekend of July. I should know if it's a go or not for sure by the end of the week.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: rendy 2010 dates?*

Thanks Carolyn-
Ali


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: rendy 2010 dates?*

I have spoken to the ranger up there and she is excited to do this. We are working on an actual site and the date needs yet to be approved by the board but we are looking at the last weekend of July. So more to follow.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: rendy 2010 dates?*

Is there a possible project for us? I liked the project a lot last year.

Ali


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: rendy 2010 dates?*

THERE WILL BE A PROJECT, NOT SURE WHAT YET.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: rendy 2010 dates?*

Last weekend in July, somewhere in Wyoming. I'll be there! ;-)

Any other details we need to know?


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: rendy 2010 dates?*

Last full weekend in July in the beautiful Upper Green River Valley, nestled between the Wyoming Range and the Wind River Mountains, in scenic Pinedale, Wyoming "All The Civilization You Need".

Planning on the Green River Lakes campground or the New Fork Lake campground, both in the Wind River Mountains, leaning towards the Green River Lakes if we can make it work. You can learn all about the campgrounds and the area on the Bridger Teton National Forest (BTNF) website, under the Pinedale Ranger District.

Carolyn has been working hard on getting the finer points ironed out, and I will be doing some foot work here in town for her, so the details will hopefully be coming soon. Hope this will help for now.

http://www.fs.fed.us/r4/btnf/offices/pinedale.shtml

http://www.townofpinedale.com/home.htm

http://sublette.com/

Gregg


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: rendy 2010 dates?*

Ooh... Wyoming. That's only one state over--we might be able to go!! Besides, I love that area!


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: rendy 2010 dates?*

Yay, I'm going to start making something for the auction.

Thanks to everyone working to make it go!
Ali


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Possible camp site*

This is from Gregg (aka "gsbswf")

I am not sure about group size here. It says in the short description online that a group site for 50 people is available, but on the .pdf about it, it says groups of 25-150 people. It looks spread out, and I think the individual sites are right with the group. If you look at the road to the west, just after the second split there is a clearing with a pile of vehicles, that may be a 50 person group site, but I don't know. I have been to the natural bridge as a day hike, which is a neat spot for a final destination, and a beautiful hike along the way. I have also made a day hike out of slide falls, a bare rock water fall, continued on to Fish Bowl Spring, an underground spring that flows up into a little pool full of trout, and then ended at slide lake. As far as heavily used areas go, this is by far my favorite. I have day hiked several times out to the far lake, and often get to relax and fish on the shore without any other people.[attachment=0:3n7ued14]Green River Lakes area.jpg[/attachment:3n7ued14]


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Possible camp site 2*

This is from Gregg (aka "gsbswf")

Green River Lakes is 50 people, New Fork Lakes is 150 people. There is a scout camp at New Fork as well, it is south east on the main road in the image, off the map. Large group sites around here will all likely be crowded, and the Green River Lakes get piles of people every day for day hikes, fishing and pack trips. I will check that one next. As far as New Fork goes, it is close to the activity, but not in the middle. There would be no reason for anyone to come through the site to get somewhere else. I don't know when the image was taken this past summer, but I don't see any heavy equipment, which would suggest they were done with beetle kill removal. The 2006 imagery shows far more tree cover. The red color on the ground is likely needles from that removal effort. I guess my point is that the tree cover you see is likely what is going to be there. I made the image pretty high resolution so you can zoom in, so I hope it isn't too large. I still don't know about day hike locations there. I will ask some folks when I get a chance.[attachment=0:19o8jd6x]New Fork Lakes area.jpg[/attachment:19o8jd6x]


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: rendy 2010 dates?*

Howdy Folks! I met with the Forest Service, Pinedale Ranger District just moments ago. They have confirmed that the dates of July 22 through July 25 are good. We are still working on a site and a project. They have a couple spots figured out already, and we are working out the details of where we want to go.

The important thing is that I asked, and they made it very clear, that *JULY 22 Through JULY 25* are the dates for the 2010 Rendezvous. Whatever we decide on sites, those dates will work.

If you haven't already, put in for your vacation, and come on out to Wyoming! *We will be on the east side of the Green River Valley, which is the west side of the Wind River Mountain Range, somewhere between Big Sandy and the Green River Lakes.*

I look forward to meeting you all!

Gregg

(if you see this post getting to the bottom of the list before I do, please reply to it and throw the dates in your reply to bump it back up, thanks)


----------



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

Hello all,

Iâ€™m thinking of going to the Rendy and doing a pack trip in the Wind River range - Bridger wilderness â€“ Pinedale district. 

The Pinedale district requires a permit for overnight use of pack stock in the wilderness. To start trip planning, I called the Pinedale office and talked to Brad Bence. For others who may also be thinking of doing a pack trip in the Winds, I thought I would pass along what I heard / understood from our conversation. Of course, someone else may hear some thing a little different depending on who they talk with and the flow of the conversation. 

Brad said the â€œcutoffâ€ for packgoat use is a line from the Elkhart trailhead SE to Chain Lakes, then east to the Continental divide. Fish and Game considers their main herd of Big Horns to be in the area north of there and they donâ€™t want any packgoats in that area. Unfortunately for us, that excludes Titcomb basin, Indian basin and the area north along the Highline trail. Still that leaves a lot of beautiful country south of there.

He also said no â€œloose herdingâ€ of stock on the trailâ€¦the pack goats must be tethered / tied into a pack string while on the trail. This applies to all pack stock. He explained that outfitters (and others?) had complained about loose and curious goats approaching horses on the trail and thus causing problems for the horse people. He said they do not have to be tied while at camp, except at night (Big Horn concerns).

Packing in a string will be a challenge for my boys. Iâ€™m going to start pack-string training and see how it goes. For me that adds some uncertainty about going to the Rendy and then packing in the Winds. At this point Iâ€™m expecting to go. Iâ€™m looking to do a 7 to 10 day pack trip; going in someplace between Meadow Lake and Big Sandy entrance. Is anyone interested in going along?

Also, for anyone who is thinking about packing in the Winds, Brad said there are two allotments of 8,000 each for grazing domestic sheep in the Pinedale district this year. The northern allotment sounded like itâ€™s north of Pinedale someplaceâ€¦it sounded like outside the area Iâ€™m thinking about going to. The southern allotment of sheep will go in the Big Sandy entrance, graze south then north to about Cross Lake. Brad said there have been complaints of aggressive dogs associated with the southern herd. He said their range manager is working with the permit holder on that issue. You should be able to call the Pinedale office just before a trip and find out where the sheep are at that point in time.

Perry Burkhart
Gig Harbor, WA


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

aw... i wish some people would get into packgoats over here (aka north-eastern united states). i might have to track down an old friens who moved out there... graduation is may 31, and i'm pretty much free after that... ha ha ha! :lol: just gotta save up for a while :roll: :lol: 
i could hike out to washington! save money, waste time, enjoy nature! that would probably take a long time!!! lol!


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Thought I would give a bump.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I didn't see any mention if vendor's were allowed on site or not? We are planning on making it this year and want to stay legal if someone wants to buy some gear or anything. In the past there has been times vendors were allowed to sell and other times when any tansactions had to be done off site. Either way is fine, just curious how it would be here.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

It's gonna be display only, transactions offsite. We can handle it.

I am getting really excited.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: rendy 2010 dates?*



gsbswf said:


> Howdy Folks! I met with the Forest Service, Pinedale Ranger District just moments ago. They have confirmed that the dates of July 22 through July 25 are good. We are still working on a site and a project. They have a couple spots figured out already, and we are working out the details of where we want to go.
> 
> The important thing is that I asked, and they made it very clear, that *JULY 22 Through JULY 25* are the dates for the 2010 Rendezvous. Whatever we decide on sites, those dates will work.
> 
> ...


Bump.. Any news on sites?

Is there a link to the Wyoming requirements for us bringing our goats? and any regs that apply to the area we will be in?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I suppose we should actually join NAPgA to go to the Rendy? 

I know we have a link over there -------------------------------------------------->

But maybe some members would like to make a pitch here?


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry Bob, I have been out in the field for a couple weeks. We are working on the rules and all of that right now. I have the Big Piney Ranger District working on a site in the Wyoming Range, and I will likely visit some sites in the Wind River Mountains with the Pinedale Ranger District. Hope to have more info in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Bump...

Here's requirements for Wyoming.

http://wlsb.state.wy.us/ImportRegs/goats2.pdf

As I read it each healthy goat must have:

1. Certificate of Veterinary Health Inspection (23.a)
2. The statement, "Scrapie is not known to exist in the flock of origin
within the past five (5) years" shall be written on the Certificate of Veterinary Health Inspection issued by the Accredited Veterinarian. (23.d.ii)


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

There is a packstring regulation in place. The article on packstringing is uploaded here so you can practice.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's a link to your previous post on pack string training:

viewtopic.php?f=42&t=546&p=3762&hilit=pack+string#p3762


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is a video of where I live. It is the Sublette County Chamber of Commerce promotional video.

[youtube:305ql1t5]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulM4F5KRPAI[/youtube:305ql1t5]


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Bump. 

My wife will have to work, but my daughter and I are still planning to be there. We wouldn't miss Rex playing the guitar and singing the Ballad of Yanni Sigismundensis for anything. ;-)


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Bump - Before my daughter and I went to Little Wild Horse canyon, my wife told my daughter that she shouldn't let me do anything stoopid, since she was the brains of the operation.

Stoopid? Moi? When we got to the desert roads I turned to my 12 year old and said, "Wanna drive?" You would think that an intelligent child would be smart enough not to tell her mother.

So. I am happy to announce that my wife will join us for the rendy after all. I am sure it has nothing to do with the early driver's training or the stories she told after coming home from Little Wild Horse.

Does anyone have a Google maps location of where we're going?


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

The FS was going to check to be sure, but this will be the spot. Come prepared for cold nights potentially down in the thirties. The bugs were late this season so be prepared to leave a few pints in Wyoming. Excellent grayling fishery as well, so bring the gear. I am sure I will come up with other things before too long.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&rlz=1 ... a=N&tab=wl


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Meadow Lake... cool. For some reason I thought it was on the east side of the state. This is much closer.


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Rendy 2010 Directions on how to get there*

Not sure if this has been posted, but if you go to www.napga.org site under Rendy for 2010, and click on the pdf for the sign up sheet, it gives directions on how to get to the Rendy site.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

We hope you all have a whoopen good time.
We will not expect too many answers til after the 25th.
From all of us that are left behind.


----------

